# How did you build enough confidence to start working on faces you didn't know?



## laceface (Jul 15, 2009)

I really want to get out & start marketing myself but I worry that I'm not good enough. I'm afraid I will do someones makeup, and they will be like "Uh, what the hell?". Is this a common fear before you start going full force as a makeup artist?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 15, 2009)

well.. you should approach it with some measure of fear and trepidation. I think you should embrace the fact that you must crawl before you walk. You may do an awesome job on your face for everyday, but when you're talking about preparing some girls face for the biggest day of her life (wedding) or a photo shoot etc. it takes a lot of experience to do these things. Keep practicing on yourself.. and do makeup on your friends and family for free.. JUST so you can get some experience with working with different face shapes skin tones etc. You are good enough to practice on people right now... practice .. research.. ask for critiques on your work (not so much on specktra (because everyone is soooo super nice and may not give you an honest critique ANND you want a PROs critique in particular)) ... you'll know when you're ready for PRO work

Look at other PRO work.. and try to copy those looks.. whether they be neutral, wedding, etc.


----------



## laceface (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you so much. That makes sense. I think I'm definitely on my way. I just really need to build my skills. Do you think I should try to intern for a few days with an established makeup artist?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 16, 2009)

this is just me... but keep practicing.... it's kind of hard to find pros that will take you under their wing (although you should definitely look)
You can go to modelmayhem and make yourself available to assist pro's for free. that will get you at least in the environment where you can watch and learn. not few days... practice everyday.. learn color theory.learn the anatomy of the face (it will help with your highlighting contouring skills as well as brow shaping). read books (the latest bobbi brown book is good)
You'll learn best from experience so once you get comfy with making yourself look totally gorgeous start asking your friends and family to model for you. that will give you the opportunity to work on different face/eye shapes


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 17, 2009)

I wish people on Specktra would give honest opinons, that can help a lot of people


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I wish people on Specktra would give honest opinons, that can help a lot of people_

 
I understand what you're saying.. but keep it in perspective. Specktra != Makeup School (although you will learn some things) I've been a part of this community for about a year and a half... I won't hate. 

If you want to do professional makeup ..you'll have to find the work of professionals..  (professional != local counter artist at least not most of the time)

After a year I accumulated so much makeup and got so many compliments I actually went to school.

Guess what rude awakening.  

I'm going to be satisfied with doing makeup on friends and family for now.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I understand what you're saying.. but keep it in perspective. Specktra != Makeup School (although you will learn some things) I've been a part of this community for about a year and a half... I won't hate. 

If you want to do professional makeup ..you'll have to find the work of professionals.. (professional != local counter artist at least not most of the time)

After a year I accumulated so much makeup and got so many compliments I actually went to school.

Guess what rude awakening. 

I'm going to be satisfied with doing makeup on friends and family for now._

 
you know you're right. I've learned so many things on this site, and have so many inspirations for looks. I practice on myself ALL the time, sometimes on my little sister
Whenever I go to department stores I DO look at the MUA makeup, just to see what I can do better , and whatnot

I wouldn't mind going to a MU school, but I'm not sure, this is something that I would do on the side, so I don't think it would be worth it to take out the loans for the school, ya know.
Anyone knows any sites to look at MU looks? I tried Googling...nada


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 18, 2009)

Practise on anyone. Analyze people's faces randomly and jot down what you'd do to improve their makeup.
For makeup looks, go to this site:
Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem, look for work that would blow you away (not gee, that's nice, but MUAs that have done published work). If you really want to learn from experienced artists in the field, try these:
Makeup Artist, Hairstylist, and Fashion Stylist Forum - EmElle's Forums - EmElle's Industry Forums - Message Board - Yuku *Go through their FAQ,* there's a ton of info there. or 
Make-Up Artist Board - Powered by vBulletin. These are industry forums, the first (EmElle's) is more vibrant than the 2nd site, there are a lot of top MUAs are (I know Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics owner's there and the artistic director of MUFE US is on there, as well as other hard-hitters). You can submit your pictures for honest review, but be warned, nice is not what they do, brutal honesty is. Even though it's the internet, behave as if it's your office.

Intern with an artist who's work you admire and who consistently gets paid work in the field you want to study in, it'll help with learning and networking. 

Get a painting book, and a sketching book which covers portraiture. Buy some cheap paints and practise mixing skin tones and all types of colour, you should be able to mix salmon colour from scratch and foundation for anyone from red, yellow, blue, black and white; memorize the color wheel. That'll teach you base-matching faster than anything else. Also get a good book on lighting, like this: Amazon.com: The Lighting Cookbook for Fashion and Beauty Photography: Foolproof Recipes for Taking Perfect Portraits: Jennifer Bidner, Eric Bean: Books
 knowing how to apply is easy, understanding how light affects your work is hard. I'll try and post a picture of my work where I didn't get the light right.

these resources are for people choosing makeup artistry as a career.


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I wouldn't mind going to a MU school, but I'm not sure, this is something that I would do on the side, so I don't think it would be worth it to take out the loans for the school, ya know.
Anyone knows any sites to look at MU looks? I tried Googling...nada_

 
I wanted to go to makeup school, but at least 5 top artists I spoke to said I should spend that money on my kit, books and assisting other MUAs, even if it means sometimes paying them for their time, its still cheap compared to m/u school (which can run upto $10,000 depending on the course you do). They gave me that advice based on what I knew (which is why I'm really pushing college art classes, I used to do watercolour portraits, base-matching is the same as there as in m/u) and the fact that most of feel the most important things in the business like comp cards, getting work, building a good book, marketing yourself, etc, is glossed over at most schools. I feel it depends on you, what you feel benefits you most, because makeup school isn't cheap (mad props to ShugAvery for attending)
however, if you feel you need instruction, have you tried the TheMakeUpSpace - Online Makeup Courses, Online High Definition Makeup Training Seminars Presented by Joe Blasco, The Makeup Space, its a new online teaching site run by Joe Blasco ( who taught almost EVERYBODY in the business). I haven't tried it, but the people he has teaching the classes are people like Matthew Mungle (if you've watched most primetime tv shows, you've seen his work) are solid. The classes cost about $50 each, run 2 or more hours and you can rewatch them for 24 hrs (I think). I wanna try the latex foam intro one.

here are the websites of some MUAs I'm aiming for (especially the first two):
kabukimagic
Alice Ghendrih - Gallery - Category: Portfolio
Make-Up By Amy Chance
Victoria Stiles Makeup- Makeup Artist, Hair, Celebrity, Print, TV, Film, Events, DC, NYC, Miami, Worldwide
Rebecca Liceaga Makeup Artist - Home

hth!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the resources


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 18, 2009)

THanks so much you're giving me a lot of stuff to think about, and really good resources. I am SOOOO taking an art course in September. I'm prettygood at soaking up information when it's something I really want to learn, so I think I won't be so bad at the actual application. For me it's more of learning about matching skin tones, lighting, etc, you know?
  I think that I'm going to start by slowly building a kit, and just doing other people's MU free. 
I think in a few months I will be ready to find someone to work with, after I get myself together. I don't think finding a MUA will be hard at all, just the part of letting me "shadow" them is the part that freaks me out ( which is ironic, because a few medical/PA school's I plan on applying to requires that I "shadow" a doctor.)
I'm sooo all overthose links!
Obrigada


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad to be of any help! Also check out the Makeup Designory textbook, as it's better than a lot of makeup books out there. They also sell quality brushes there. They're in NYC and LA, so it should be easier for you to check out.


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd love to be a makeup artist but though I do an alright job on me and my sister, dread the idea of disappointing someone else. ShugAvery's right about that because while my friends and family I'd be comfortable doing, I know a stranger I would freeze knowing how important a wedding or any other event would be and how my slight mistake could mar her special event. I guess it would make me wonder whether or not I'm as good as I think I am without my friends hyping me up = eeek bad nerves.

I always wonder if my friends are being 100% honest as MsWestchesterNY said as well. I mean it's good to spare your friends' feelings but where do you learn your mistakes if they sugar coat it? I'd rather them tell me hey umm yeah this doesn't work for me than say hey, I love it and lie to me. I'm sensitive but would have to get a hard shell via constructive criticism from people I didn't know to know my real worth.

Thanks to everyone that posted on this because this is something I've had problems with as well and I'm glad people are willing to share so easily. I've been relying on youtube alone as well as a friend who's a MUA but she doesn't share every secret so easily.....this site could be a lot more than I expected. naijapretty....those links were pretty informative as well so just thanks everyone. 

Anybody know how not to get a big head like my friend the MUA.....sometimes I wish she wasn't so egotistical and talk down to me but eh, I guess she's further than I am so I'll give her that one.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks, one good thing about living in NYC, is the resources 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NYC 4TW!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACnificentOne* 

 
_I'd love to be a makeup artist but though I do an alright job on me and my sister, dread the idea of disappointing someone else. ShugAvery's right about that because while my friends and family I'd be comfortable doing, I know a stranger I would freeze knowing how important a wedding or any other event would be and how my slight mistake could mar her special event. I guess it would make me wonder whether or not I'm as good as I think I am without my friends hyping me up = eeek bad nerves.

I always wonder *if my friends are being 100% honest as MsWestchesterNY said as well. I mean it's good to spare your friends' feelings* but where do you learn your mistakes if they sugar coat it? I'd rather them tell me hey umm yeah this doesn't work for me than say hey, I love it and lie to me. I'm sensitive but would have to get a hard shell via constructive criticism from people I didn't know to know my real worth.

Thanks to everyone that posted on this because this is something I've had problems with as well and I'm glad people are willing to share so easily. *I've been relying on youtube alone as well as a friend who's a MUA but she doesn't share every secret so easily*.....this site could be a lot more than I expected. naijapretty....those links were pretty informative as well so just thanks everyone. 

*Anybody know how not to get a big head like my friend the MUA*.....sometimes I wish she wasn't so egotistical and talk down to me but eh, I guess she's further than I am so I'll give her that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

1. I LOVE ur username

2. I find thatpeople who are complete noobs to the whole makeup thing, are quicker to tell you something looks great, because  they themselves don't know what to do. Example, I remember my first day buying this eyeshadow from MAC it had 3 colours in it (the Inter-view MES) I put the dark blue on my lid, brown on the top, witha SPONGE TIP APP (hot mess) and I hd the nerve to put it on Facebook. SO many people comimented me on it, when I didn't know wtf I was doing so it depends on WHO is giving the  compliment, ya know?

3. I've found good feedback on Specktra, like , " add some eyeliner" etc. But I want brutal Simon Cowell honesty, that's what I think WE ALL need, it makes us better n stronger.

4. your "friend" needs to get cursed out for acting like she's holding Homeland Security secrets, it's just makeup, WHY wouldn't she help you?
I LOVE to talk about makeup and help people who don't know jack diddliy sqaut, so for her to not help you, is just a bitch move IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. youtube helps, but you need to find the right people.
Julieg713 explains as she's doing it
Enkore is the s**t for makeup 101 from brushes to depotting
Xsparkage is great if u like crazy colours
Theaccidental Beauty aka MissResha has good eyeshadow looks
and of course MakeupGeek
I'd say Specktra is better, because


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACnificentOne* 

 
_I always wonder if my friends are being 100% honest as MsWestchesterNY said as well._

 
Most of the time you can make your friends look pretty for say just going out or whatever... If they walk out the house with it, I'd figure you did a decent job. But what I've learned is Professional Makeup artist are on a whole different level.

It's not just about making someone look cute. You're talking about photoshoots to sell products.. a persons big day their wedding days... TELEVISION.. it's not that easy. Just remember .. what you see at the MAC counter or on FOTD on specktra aint it. It's fun but, not quite what you should do for your friends and family.  For my girlfriends who  are going out, I try to copy hair magazine looks. And that's not even just it because you may see a look but it might not be the best for that person's eye color/shape.

I mean.. there's a lot to it. I just can't even stress that enough


----------



## User38 (Jul 19, 2009)

After you have all the necessary requirements for actual applications, it also helps to assess what your target market is for applications:  models, catwalk, fashion shows, photography, and then hone even more specialized skills for that area.  In this way you will be an expert in an area of a very large field.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_ 
4. your "friend" needs to get cursed out for acting like she's holding Homeland Security secrets, it's just makeup, WHY wouldn't she help you?
I LOVE to talk about makeup and help people who don't know jack diddliy sqaut, so for her to not help you, is just a bitch move IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'd say Specktra is better, because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well... what you'll find out is that I don't know .. everyone and their momma is trying to be a makeup artist .. (myself included). There is alot of competition. ALOT. and established makeup artist.. aren't trying to lift you up so that you can compete with them. I've met a few makeup artist and I thought ohh they'll want to take me under their wing.. NOT.

and it's not because of my charming personality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this profession is a lot like the acting profession


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Well... what you'll find out is that I don't know .. everyone and their momma is trying to be a makeup artist .. (myself included). *There is alot of competition*. ALOT. and established makeup artist.. aren't trying to lift you up so that you can compete with them. I've met a few makeup artist and I thought ohh they'll want to take me under their wing.. NOT.

and it's not because of my charming personality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this profession is a lot like the acting profession_

 
That's true, but I still think it's ridic for someone not to help a friend out,
and yes a LOT ofcompeition to become a makeup artist , and for me living in New York City, it's even worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But this wouldn't be my ultimate dream career, this would be something I do on the side you know, like a second job or something, since I love it so much


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Well... what you'll find out is that I don't know .. everyone and their momma is trying to be a makeup artist .. (myself included). There is alot of competition. ALOT. and established makeup artist.. aren't trying to lift you up so that you can compete with them. I've met a few makeup artist and I thought ohh they'll want to take me under their wing.. NOT.
_

 
While sometimes its that makeup artists don't want competition, other times, it's that the makeup artist you're asking may feel you're doing this as a hobby/ side job. Nothing wrong there, but imagine training someone what it took you years to hone, so he/she can not take it seriously. It can be frustrating seeing someone picking this up as a second source of income, not taking the time to investigate and invest as much as you had and doing something like offering cheaper prices than you. while you can't control the pricing market, if someone in your area comes along and offers what you do at 50% of your price, potential clients will assume you're overpriced. And what's worse, when they return back to their normal jobs, guess what, the client is going to refuse to pay your original price, since they got quantity, not quality, cheaper. You can say, I use better products and I know more, but they'll reply "well, use the cheap stuff she used, it worked, I'm not paying more" because they care only about the end product and if it worked, they'll accept it. So you lose.

A lot of established MUAs are tired of newbies and hobbiest flooding the market and undercutting them, especially nowadays, so they clam up when you ask for help. You would need to reassure them that this is a career and that you want to learn from them so you can keep the market up. This has happened in many industries which aren't regulated.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_While sometimes its that makeup artists don't want competition, other times, it's that the makeup artist you're asking may feel you're doing this as a hobby/ side job. Nothing wrong there, but imagine training someone what it took you years to hone, so he/she can not take it seriously. It can be frustrating seeing someone picking this up as a second source of income, not taking the time to investigate and invest as much as you had and doing something like offering cheaper prices than you. while you can't control the pricing market, if someone in your area comes along and offers what you do at 50% of your price, potential clients will assume you're overpriced. ._

 
HEY! I don't think that's fair, but I 1,000% understand
And maybe people are doing it out of hobby, but m.u is something I LOVE, but so is medicine, and where I live I hardly think doing makeup full time will pay rent, food,etc.
If I could pursue makeup fulltime, I know I would, but hey....
I think it's crazy if someone did do ha though, have someone teach them the ins and outs, offer lower prices, and not give a damn about the profession.
I see it all the time with nursing students in my school, just doing it for the money, it's the same difference really
are u an MUA?


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_HEY! I don't think that's fair, but I 1,000% understand
And maybe people are doing it out of hobby, but m.u is something I LOVE,
?_

 
no, dear, I'm not referring to you personally, but I understand where you're coming from. I'm giving up a degree (plus everyone's expectation of me getting a masters) for this, I'm still so unsure and scared, I don't tell some people. Yet, when I did mention it in public, no one was surprised. I'm also training to be an artistic director. Doing people's faces, before I start, I still do feel some trepidation, but thats what learning and practise helps you with.
Life isn't fair,because the arts never get as paid as any one else.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_no, dear, I'm not referring to you personally
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but I understand where you're coming from. I'm giving up a degree (plus everyone's expectation of me getting a masters) for this, I'm still so unsure and scared, I don't tell some people. Yet, when I did mention it in public, no one was surprised. I'm also training to be an artistic director. Doing people's faces, before I start, I still do feel some trepidatoion, but thats what learning and practise helps you with.
Life isn't fair,because the arts never get as paid as any one else._

 

True, True


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_1. I LOVE ur username

2. I find thatpeople who are complete noobs to the whole makeup thing, are quicker to tell you something looks great, because they themselves don't know what to do. Example, I remember my first day buying this eyeshadow from MAC it had 3 colours in it (the Inter-view MES) I put the dark blue on my lid, brown on the top, witha SPONGE TIP APP (hot mess) and I hd the nerve to put it on Facebook. SO many people comimented me on it, when I didn't know wtf I was doing so it depends on WHO is giving the compliment, ya know?

3. I've found good feedback on Specktra, like , " add some eyeliner" etc. But I want brutal Simon Cowell honesty, that's what I think WE ALL need, it makes us better n stronger.

4. your "friend" needs to get cursed out for acting like she's holding Homeland Security secrets, it's just makeup, WHY wouldn't she help you?
I LOVE to talk about makeup and help people who don't know jack diddliy sqaut, so for her to not help you, is just a bitch move IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. youtube helps, but you need to find the right people.
Julieg713 explains as she's doing it
Enkore is the s**t for makeup 101 from brushes to depotting
Xsparkage is great if u like crazy colours
Theaccidental Beauty aka MissResha has good eyeshadow looks
and of course MakeupGeek
I'd say Specktra is better, because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks about the user name....figured someone would have taken it by now. 

When I first started using MAC, I didn't realize the importance of a brush and used applicators as well. My friend jumped on me about this brush does this and this one does that. I never had a clue that it made the difference and wanted to hide my head in a hole. Until her, nobody had told me hey! you're wasting product and putting it on wrong...hope you enjoy looking like a fool. I didn't touch my stuff for a month because I felt like an ass.

Enkore is still probably my fave of all time. There's no arrogance and it's like he enjoys passing things peoples' way but I'm not hear to plug him before people think the worst. xsparkage was there for me but I unsubscribed because I stopped following her as much. I used to do her method for applying red lipstick but fell in love with the Fatima video on the MAC site. She's a genius. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get why she doesn't help me. It's her income and though I expressed an interest in doing this on the side, I could one day stab her in the back and take business from her sense we know the same people. She noticed the difference with the red lipstick and was like you did something different and I kept it to myself. Felt kind of good but she can go to the MAC site the same way I did because what has she done for me lately? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember a while ago I almost bought a MAC Bible deal from notblonde08 on youtube and now my friend told me it was a scam. She said it's all ingredient listings and product stuff but I could have been her on the search for the holy MAC grail. We all at least have the same interest to be on this site just I guess some have to protect their knowledge more than others. I'm excited anytime I learn something out that I didn't before but it irks me that she'd think I'd lowball her when I'm no professional. This would be something I'd work around something stable and full time because I'm no Fatima nor do I think I could be.


----------

